# Attention: Wisconsin Hunters with dogs!



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

up here in WI, were having a lot of peoples hunting dogs getting eaten by Wolfs, if u live in the western side, its a huge problem, dogs r dying all over, i dont hu t with a dog, but just trying to help u guys out, it was in the paper by my house, a big article on how a guy left his dog to go track something, he heard a yelp, and by the time he got there, ther was just his dogs head, and tail,,, it was a graphic picture


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, that's a scary thought. I live in West Central WI and have never seen a wolf around here. Although I know it's not too far North of me before you start running into them


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Pikeguy said:


> Wow, that's a scary thought. I live in West Central WI and have never seen a wolf around here. Although I know it's not too far North of me before you start running into them


It's tough to actually see a wolf.

I'm suprised that there aren't more reports in MN, as apposed to WI. The MN wolf population is over 7 times what the WI population is.

I've never run into this problem, cept for brush wolfs, but they don't pose a big threat to most hunting dogs, especially if a huan in near by.

Here is an article.

http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/er/mammals/w ... depred.htm


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

We had a couple of dogs north of Fourtown MN helping with the search last week (21&22nd) and were told to watch out as there were wolves and a few bears around the area. I was too busy watching the dog to notice, but the guy with me said there were signs of wolves all over the place.


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Saw a pair of wolves 2 years ago crossing a frozen lake an hour north of Green Bay. Report of 4 "wolved" dogs this Fall in that area.


----------

